# Blackberry STORM



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok, we have an iphone thread that I can't find or I'd put this there.....maybe :biggrin1: We had the iphone craze, now the Storm is out. Does anyone have one? I suspect my town didn't get many in since I had to order it. Grrrrrrr
I don't get it until Dec 5th which should give me a lot of time to look at the online instruction book. I played with the phone and like it and you can have insurance on it and the GPS has a voice to it so you don't get in a wreck looking at your phone in traffic. 
My husband got some other phone they have and he's watching TV on it. Seems like a nice phone but the internet isn't nearly as strong as the Storm.
So did anyone actually GET one today?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jan--it is my off year to upgrade so I have to wait until next year. I love my Curve, but I look forward to all the comments on the Storm. I could never go back to just a phone!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A friend of mine has been doing testing of the Curve, Bold & Storm for a little while for a huge corporation. (He's the Blackberry rep.) Funny that today he leaves a message that he's waiting for his Storm to arrive. I would highly suspect that means it passed his initial tests and was his choice out of the three.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Jan--it is my off year to upgrade so I have to wait until next year. I love my Curve, but I look forward to all the comments on the Storm. I could never go back to just a phone!


Off year or no off year, this is the STORM :biggrin1:
My husband feels all fancy with his new phone and took MY bluetooth ear piece. Well excuuuuuuuuuuse me!
Poor guy, since he works in such a high security part of the gov't the only phone he's been able to have is your basic cell phone with not even a camera in it so he's having a blast. He's going to retire so he figured why not.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> A friend of mine has been doing testing of the Curve, Bold & Storm for a little while for a huge corporation. (He's the Blackberry rep.) Funny that today he leaves a message that he's waiting for his Storm to arrive. I would highly suspect that means it passed his initial tests and was his choice out of the three.


When does he get it? I looked at the different Blackberry's and the Storm was my first choice so makes sense to me.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How does it compare to the Curve? I love my Curve


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> How does it compare to the Curve? I love my Curve


It has a stronger camera, the screen is the whole face of the phone, and the keys are touch buttons on the screen. The links on the net are buttons also. I don't have a clue how they do that but I like it. The only thing I saw that I didn't like was the touch pad buttons in the upright pad because it has 2 keys in one. When you rotate it you get a full keyboard, and although it looks like a flat screen it's also touch buttons.


----------

